# Residence at Crane exchange



## Larry (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't believe it but I was just playing around with my RCI points account and scored big time and confirmed a 1BR at Residence at the Crane in Barbados for December.

Please tell me everything I should know for this outstanding trade.

I read that the construction project was suspended for high season but should continue in March. I think most of the village has been completed but I'm not sure what else they are working on and what will be done by the time we get there mid December.

I am just too excited right now to think of anything else to ask.  :whoopie:


----------



## siesta (Feb 11, 2011)

it is a beautiful resort.  The Crane is typically only available via RCI points. let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Larry. Finally eh? Good for you. I saw that exchange last night. I also couldn't beleive there were 77 rentals available on extras too...for about 1/2 price of the posted, discounted rack rate. Still a great deal. After we went once we went back and paid full price!
You'll hear so many opinions on which building is best. We actually liked building 2...the one everyone hates. Loved it cause if you request ground floor you get an infinity pool and you can see the ocean and you overlook the pool. Also its conviently centered. Also stayed in 8..good views.
Best meals: La Luna, and some little roadside place on the otherside of the island?? worst "meal"-Berts Bar. cutters down the street will send staff to the beach and phone your lunch order back to the restaurant then deliver. Ask for a bottle of their rum punch. Bring a cooler!!
Driving was so impossible for us. There's no road signs and maps are usually wrong!! There's a free gps download available on line...we couldn't figure it out, but maybe you'd have better luck. We could easily navigate our way to restaurants but thats about it.
You'll love it Larry. anything you want to know just ask.


----------



## Larry (Feb 11, 2011)

*more questions*

Thanks so how do you request a building or should we just wait till we get there? I am confirmed into a 1BR with full kitchen sleeps 4 at the new residence club. Can I get one with a plunge pool? 

I don't want to rent a car can we make do without one? I heard it's not far from the airport and we can get a bus to bridgetown and just do some island tours through the resort or on line, Is that doable.

Do they have internet connection since I usually bring my laptop.

Thanks


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Larry. I'm unaware of what the residence club is. I think it just means part of RCI. their exchange club. 
If you e-mail they are very good about helping with info. You can find out where you'll be, and if you will have a pool. There's not a bad one bed in the place IMO but I know for sure I wouldn't want to be in the new Park Residences as they are tuked away behind the resort.
We've rented a car for the full week twice and rented for 2 days only on one of the trips. We got a great deal for the 2 days from the rental co. through the hotel. 2 days was enough to tour around the island and have some dinners out. Most tours will come get you at the hotel. 
It was $25 for a taxi from the airport and they stopped at the grocery store for us.
We enjoyed eating at the resort restaurants. The 25 minute drive to dinner off property when we had a car got old, fast!


----------



## caribbean (Feb 13, 2011)

Larry-

If you tell my how many points you paid and what week you have I'll look it upon my points chart for Crane and see if I can tell what type of unit you got. They don't assign you to a room till you get there. No requesting room numbers/buildings to my knowledge. Pool complex is absolutely super. When I was last there, the A/C in building 2 & 3 sucked and I frankly doubt that they have fixed it. So if you get building 2 or 3 I'd advise you to not turn the A/C on since they charge you by the hour and it runs continuously and really doesn't cool. the plunge pools are really cold most of the time.


----------



## Larry (Feb 14, 2011)

caribbean said:


> Larry-
> 
> If you tell my how many points you paid and what week you have I'll look it upon my points chart for Crane and see if I can tell what type of unit you got. They don't assign you to a room till you get there. No requesting room numbers/buildings to my knowledge. Pool complex is absolutely super. When I was last there, the A/C in building 2 & 3 sucked and I frankly doubt that they have fixed it. So if you get building 2 or 3 I'd advise you to not turn the A/C on since they charge you by the hour and it runs continuously and really doesn't cool. the plunge pools are really cold most of the time.



Thanks Patty, I paid 53,000 RCI points for week 50 1BR full kitchen sleeps
4/4, December 10-17.

I don't care about plunge pool that much but I will take it if that's what I get, but really want a room with a Ocean view or at least a pool view and balcony.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 14, 2011)

Larry-

I have the points chart from a couple years back that does not include the newest unitsin the center. My guess is that their points would be less than the waterfront buildings. I am showing that the end units in buildings 3&4 with the plunge pools go for 53000 points in week 50. All of the buildings around the pool, 2-5 are waterfront. So I think you should be OK. If you get the chance to pick up the latest points chart while you are there, I would love to see the update. The 1BR you probably have is part of a 2BR lock-off where they close off the suite. The main unit has a balcony facing the water, but the suite portion faces the opposite direction. The pool complex is really great. Rent a car and explore the island. 

Have fun.


----------



## Larry (Feb 15, 2011)

caribbean said:


> Larry-
> 
> I have the points chart from a couple years back that does not include the newest unitsin the center. My guess is that their points would be less than the waterfront buildings. I am showing that the end units in buildings 3&4 with the plunge pools go for 53000 points in week 50. All of the buildings around the pool, 2-5 are waterfront. So I think you should be OK. If you get the chance to pick up the latest points chart while you are there, I would love to see the update. The 1BR you probably have is part of a 2BR lock-off where they close off the suite. The main unit has a balcony facing the water, but the suite portion faces the opposite direction. The pool complex is really great. Rent a car and explore the island.
> 
> Have fun.



OK thanks Patty, and where would I get the latest points chart at the resort? Would I need to go to the sales office to get it? 

If I can get the chart I will and let you know.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Larry.
Got my request for a room close to where I wanted, no problem, a month out.....problem is....everyone likes different arrangements!
 
 My 5* Jonny (my hubby) liked all our rooms we had there. As long as you have a 1 bed, you'll be fine in your view and the luxury is to die for.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to talk to the sales office and just asked for a packet on info.They talked to us for about 10 minutes and gave me a packet of info including the pricing and points chart. They were not pushy at all.


----------

